# South Amboy - Union Beach fishing



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

My next trip to NJ will be around Thanksgiving. I'll be local to South Amboy and Union Beach areas. Anyone do any fishing there?

What do you catch? Are there any good piers to fish from?


----------

